# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تم الرد مساعدة في طريقة إسترجاع user name passe word

## Hassan02

مساعدة في طريقة إسترجاع user name passe word مع العلم أني اكتب إيميل الخاص بي فيآتيني كود outhorization رغم دالك eroor هل من طريقة جزاكم لله

----------


## mohamed73

> مساعدة في طريقة إسترجاع user name passe word مع العلم أني اكتب إيميل الخاص بي فيآتيني كود outhorization رغم دالك eroor هل من طريقة جزاكم لله

  *RIFF JTAG - How to recover lost password*  
 Hi,
 - In case that You cannot remember Your password, please follow this manual to recover it: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
It's known that users with Hotmail addresses can't receive any e-mails  from our servers, hence we recommend users to use Gmail accounts. 
 - in case that You can't receive e-mail, or password recovery doesn't work for any other reason, please open new topic in "الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]" section, and post Your RIFF Box Serial Number.
Make sure to copy/paste SN string from software log window after pressing "Get Box Info". 
Once Your account is re-set, Your topic will be moved to "Solved Ticket" section and You'll have to register new account. 
You can use JTAG Manager v1.29 to read Box SN.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Hassan02

سلام  أخي ممكن شرح اكتر مفهمتش خويا

----------


## mohamed73

> سلام  أخي ممكن شرح اكتر مفهمتش خويا

 JTAG حثالة - كيفية استعادة كلمة المرور المفقودة
 مرحبا،
 - في حالة أن كنت لا تتذكر كلمة المرور الخاصة بك، يرجى اتباع هذا الدليل لاستعادتها: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 ومن المعروف أن المستخدمين مع عناوين هوتميل لا يمكن تلقي أي رسائل البريد الإلكتروني من الخوادم الخاصة بنا، وبالتالي فإننا ننصح المستخدمين لاستخدام حسابات Gmail. 
 - في حالة أن لا يمكنك استقبال البريد الإلكتروني، أو لا يعمل استعادة كلمة السر لأي سبب آخر، الرجاء فتح موضوع جديد في قسم "الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]"، والرد على RIFF صندوق الرقم التسلسلي.
 تأكد من نسخ / لصق سلسلة SN من نافذة سجل البرنامج بعد الضغط على "احصل على صندوق معلومات". 
 مرة واحدة حسابك يتم إعادة تعيين، سيتم نقل موضوعك ل"محلولة تذكرة" قسم وسيكون لديك لتسجيل حساب جديد. 
 يمكنك استخدام v1.29 مدير JTAG لقراءة صندوق SN.

----------


## ay011b

merciii
allah yjazik bikhayr

----------


## samia_300

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

